# House/farm/life mate



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a 21 acre farm in the Ozarks that I would like to share with the right person......the farm is fenced and cross fenced, has two ponds and a watering hole, outbuildings, pasture and woods, and a three bedroom house. 
The expenses for the farm as it sits are minimal, I choose to live simply so I have very little debt...this is not a situation where someone would have to work away from the farm to keep up a high overhead. At the present time I am living away from the farm and renting a house about four hours away as I am rebuilding a home that was destroyed by fire and will be finished around July 1st. My ideas are that the farm can be for the most part self-sustaining....gardening, fruit trees, farmer's market, livestock, etc. This is a rural area and town (pop.600) is eight miles with a larger town twenty or so miles away....Starbucks....no. I was married when I bought this farm and she decided overnight that this was not her thing, that has been resolved legally and is a closed matter. Part of this might belong in the singles section as a lifelong mate would be ideal....I am involved with children in Christian kid's camp, youth group through church and outside of church....so I am open to your children. I am 48 and do not drink, use drugs, gamble, etc......I can have peace on the farm and be quite content there, there is endless recreation in the area for floating, camping, fishing, hiking.......these are some of my ideas.....how about yours?


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

So what do you look for in the 'right' person? I'm too set in my ways to qualify, I'm sure, but I am mildly curious.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

That might be hard to zero in on....commitment in all that they do, being on the same page as far as values....being content with the simple aspects of life, not trying to constantly consume...shuns materialism. Someone that has come to the point in life that knows I cannot make them "happy" or "complete them"....One that is complete in the garden, in the forest, on the stream....knows that wildflowers are better than roses from the store hands down.....I do not live without, my house is furnished well and quite comfortable...and it does have hot water........I am a builder by trade so I have any tool to build with, I take on a few projects a year as I am not trying to work every day. Both of my vehicles are paid for and I have very little debt......to sum it up, I would say that someone that wants to live simply.....and it could be platonic, I have two dogs and two cats and life is quite peaceful right now.......


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Well where do I sign up.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Heck, where do I sign up? :hysterical:

Nomad


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

...that the most important is that we would be equally yoked.....


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

elevenpoint said:


> ...that the most important is that we would be equally yoked.....


Meaning ??? I have an absurd vision of a couple yoked together and pulling with all their strength.:hysterical:


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes...something like that....I found that in my owners manual....and I'm sure that the One who made me knows what is best for me.......


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Equally yoked is a wonderfull way to live a life with someone else. Anyone who has ever been around working teams of mules or horses, know that if one pulls and one doesn't they never get anything done, they both have to pull together and then, they can acomplish anything.
P.J.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Elevenpoint, are you pertaining to that "unequally yoked" part in a spiritual sense ... not just physical? 

As in: you don't just want someone you would grow/work well with physically ... but someone you would grow/work well with spiritually, too?

I ask this because I know how important it is to be on the same page with someone physically ... which includes emotionally and mentally ... as well as spiritually.

Maybe that is important to you as well.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

.....would apply in the spiritual sense more than the others....all would be best. I was thinking that I need someone to share the same Christian beliefs that I have....and the need to follow through on that.....and yes, being yoked means you are on the same team working in tandem...as was said above, not working together you will be in a constant struggle and accomplish nothing......not good.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I hope you find someone wonderful.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

HEY MC I been workin this alla wrong alla these years LOL


----------

